# Compass 2006 - Eastern India Biggest IT Fair



## sysfilez (Nov 4, 2006)

Source: www.compassindia.com
The Compass IT Fair this year is going to be held frm 17th Nov to 20th Nov @ Netaji Indoor Stadium, Kolkata. The IT crazy ppl might have already come across this news, but then i thought lets post it. Its one of the hapening things in Kolkata. I have been visiting the fair since its inception. Wide variety of hardwares and new gadgets and gr8 offers all under one roof. To get your online tickets visit the website.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 5, 2006)

thanks, i forget the date, and Infocomm is also a big IT fair at kolkata.....


----------



## aryayush (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh great! Exactly at the time I will be in Kolkata. Thanks for the news! 
Where is this Netaji Indoor Stadium, BTW? Is it near Rabindra Sadan?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 5, 2006)

^^
it's near Akashbani..


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 6, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Oh great! Exactly at the time I will be in Kolkata. Thanks for the news!
> Where is this Netaji Indoor Stadium, BTW? Is it near Rabindra Sadan?


its adjacent to eden garden kolkata and akashbani (AIR)


----------



## aryayush (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh, OK. Thanks!


----------



## dpd_2006 (Nov 8, 2006)

Have u got any other information ??


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 9, 2006)

dpd_2006 said:
			
		

> Have u got any other information ??


what xactly do u want to know, pls specify?


----------



## aryayush (Nov 19, 2006)

If anyone visited the fair, could you please tell us what was interesting there?


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 20, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> If anyone visited the fair, could you please tell us what was interesting there?


well i was there on saturday 18th Nov. i was dissapointed with the kind of show they put up this year. most of the stalls this time sold no products @ all only displaying. nothing great.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 20, 2006)

ya it was ok this year....not too good....not a single shop stocked a laser mouse...had to buy it from a microsoft dealer with the mrp....ya...this year the stress was more on display and bookings...even the net giants moved away....there were no stalls by tata or bsnl...a real letoff.....waiting for infocomm....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 20, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> If anyone visited the fair, could you please tell us what was interesting there?



I went there yesterday, sunday 19th november and bought a logitech dual action gamepad for Rs.1250 from the logitech stall. In general there were stalls from all major vendors from the Bowbazar and Chandni Chowk area. One of the other purposes of me going there is also enquire about some deals in refilling empty deskjet cartridges for someone known to me. I also wanted to enquire about spare batteries for a HP ipaq owned by another person known to me. Well fortunately I got both these information at the Trisita Corporation stall. 

There were stalls from Trisita, Eastern Logica Infoway, Berlia Compu Systems, Lalani Infotech, Supreme , Tirupati Enterprises, Zebronics etc. There were also direct stalls from Microsoft, Samsung, Logitech, Asus, MSI, AMD, Frontech, Techcom etc. I tried out the NFS: most wanted demo for the XBOX 360 at the Microsoft stall which also had 2 HDTV's for the 360 on display. As I previously tried that out and knew the controls, I easily defeated the guy from the MS stall who was trying to be smart and challenged me in a multiplayer race. . At the end he was staring at me with big eyes and asked me if I owned a 360. I told him that unless they reduce the price of the same from some Rs.25k odd to more manageable levels I will not buy. I also tried out the 2nd level from Farcry at the Zebronics stall which displayed a high end gaming machine for customers to try out high end nvidia cards. The MSI stall had some high end cards like the 8800GTS and the 7800 and the 7900 series. The price as usual is not within pur reach. The 7900GT from MSI is priced at Rs.18000, the 8800GTS at Rs.34000, etc. I also visited the Asus stall where they had some P5W-Deluxe motherboard priced at around Rs.13000 odd. On visiting the AMD stall I got my first  bad news,i.e. there will be no option for me to upgrade to a X2 as the 939 pin X2's have gone out of the market. Now there is only AM2 X2's available. I own a Asus A8N-E and that means that I will have no X2 in the future..

But one good news though, there were beautiful chicks at almost every stall (MSI, Asus, Samsung, etc)  . The girl at the MSI stall clad in the ATI model uniform were giving free mentos and free stickers of ATI: best for gaming. But on enquiring about high end cards like the 1900 series, I was told to enquire at their showroom as normally they don't keep such high end and will import them if I place an advance order. Usual reply...hmmmph.

There was also a stall for Sony displaying HDTV's. Hmmmpph....again, prices started over Rs.100000. The stall of Altec lansing was giving demo of the MX-5021 which I own and which, as usual has rocking sound. I did not pay visits to Frontech and Techcom as I do not like any of their products.

Overall Compass 2006 was better than Compass 2005 but as usual prices of most products are high.

Any other forum member went there? Post your experiences.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, since switching from PC to Macintosh, these fair have become useless for me, I guess.


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 21, 2006)

i was so unlucky i got a chance to win POP Warrior Within Original DVD @ Zebronics stall and i cudnt do it. i had to surpass the score set by one of the stall staff in nfs carbon drift. boy that rig was fitted with nvidia 8800gts. it was performing like hell.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 21, 2006)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> i was so unlucky i got a chance to win POP Warrior Within Original DVD @ Zebronics stall and i cudnt do it. i had to surpass the score set by one of the stall staff in nfs carbon drift. boy that rig was fitted with nvidia 8800gts. it was performing like hell.



The machine at Zebronics stall on which I played had the demo of Farcry, the 2nd level. I played it, as I mentioned before, however if they were giving away freebies as mentioned by you, I surely would have given it a shot.


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 21, 2006)

@digitized
they were not giving any freebies, just that they got impressed by us so they gave us this offer.


----------



## saikibryan (Nov 21, 2006)

i was there in compass with sysfilez last eve.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Nov 22, 2006)

digitized.. u got some extra ati stickers ??? im going to kolkata next month .. so sad that i miss those girls  well, someone do any early post so i can reserve the train ticket in advance.. its so crowded these days in trains, just like local buses.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 22, 2006)

PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> digitized.. u got some extra ati stickers ??? im going to kolkata next month .. so sad that i miss those girls  well, someone do any early post so i can reserve the train ticket in advance.. its so crowded these days in trains, just like local buses.



Bad luck mate, I got only one and that too I gave to my cousin.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Nov 22, 2006)

^&%&*%*&^*&^ @ digitized  damm U !!
for next time keep it mind eh and long time no see where have u been ?

just fooling around bud  im cool !


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 22, 2006)

PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> ^&%&*%*&^*&^ @ digitized  damm U !!
> for next time keep it mind eh and long time no see where have u been ?



hey cool it man. i did not know that you would be requiring one. then i surely would have kept one for you.


----------



## saikibryan (Feb 5, 2007)

actually y sysfilez didn't won that freebie....coz we're weathered playin low end or mid range pcs, where u get that action about a fraction of a second later, n tat machine was buttersmooth...neway may b next yr i'll give it a try, provided nfs brings out something that wudnt run smoothly on their machine...hihi. P.S.- ATI girls were superb seems they were jus out of ne gamez...wish i could play wit their @#$$Y.


----------

